# Sticky  Post Deals, discount codes, special offers etc....



## Dendro Dave

Ok if the mods have no problem with this, and it's in the best section... 

I thought it would be nice to have a thread (that maybe becomes a sticky one day), where we and/or vendors can post their discount codes, special offers, sales, email offers.... anything that can save us money on vivarium animals, supplies or related things.

Rules... 
No vendor feedback
Not to be used to sell your personal items (But vendors are free to post deals, and please link to classified ad if you have one as a vendor). We have classifieds for that 

And please...
Post links to the codes and not just the codes if possible. 
Please include when it expires if possible
And any other common sense measures... 

Begin!!!


----------



## Dendro Dave

Here are some recent threads I posted with deals in them...

Some of these thread have been updated with additional deals/info, so even if you read the initial thread, it may be worth skimming for new deals or info...

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...ow-drfosters-alreadyreduced-price-amazon.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...sal-rocks-sitewide-til-midnight-may-30th.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...100-40-if-you-go-through-discover-portal.html


----------



## amcgee2842

Pets mart 18x18x36 on sale memorial weekend 109


----------



## amcgee2842

Exo terra brand


----------



## Adirondack Chinchillas

Have you seen any deals on cork flats. I am in need of a bunch of that.

Jessica


----------



## Blaise

I just purchased the ExoTerra 18x18x36. It is beautiful! Petco also has 20L and 40B for 50% off this weekend. Price ends up being $35 for the 20L and about $60 for the 40B.


----------



## Dendro Dave

Pet mountain still has their 70% (supposedly) off site wide sale, and the new coupon code below is for 25% off that

COUPON CODE: 
5299-713-750-124
25% OFF - *MAX DISCOUNT $10* - ENDS 5/30/16 AT MIDNIGHT

The catch is the maximum discount is $10, and you don't get free shipping until your order hits $75.

I've been using these pet mountain coupons for the Aqueon optibright *+*. They only have the 30" left: these things are selling like hot cakes I guess...

I think the trick is with the limitation of $10, is to get your order as close to $75 as you can, without going over or under to much, to get the best discount.

For instance I ordered a 30" optibright +, 2 medium cork tubes, and 2 small malaysian drift would pieces for at total of 75.91 after the discount and free shipping.... I need that stuff anyways for new vivs I still have to build for incoming frogs, and the price IF memory serves is better then retail at any of my local petco, petsmart, or other pet stores.


----------



## Dendro Dave

Adirondack Chinchillas said:


> Have you seen any deals on cork flats. I am in need of a bunch of that.
> 
> Jessica


In my post above I mention cork tubes I bought using the discount. Pet mountain has the zoo med cork backgrounds which you can break up and use as cork flats, and you could use the sale code I posted.

They also have cork tubes, and they actually have them in bulk at 15 pounds of them for just under $79... So that is over the 75 needed to get free shipping. I tried to apply the code to them but it didn't seem to work. Maybe the code is one use only? ....Also the code would lower the price to under 75, so they may try to charge you for shipping if the code works, and you'd have to add a few more dollars to get back the free shipping...

MIGHT be worth a shot, because you could take a hand/electric saw to those tubes and basically cut them into sections as planters, or in half, maybe thirds or even quarters, and then cut those sections and basically turn them into cork flats... Unless you buy cork tile, most raw cork flats are slightly curved on the inside anyways.

IF you don't need 15lbs worth, maybe just buy several of the individual pieces to cut up... Tubes are great as planters, and also half buried in the substrate, pack some sphagnum on top of them, or use them cut in halves and do the cork mosaic background, and this creates a hardscape that maximizes useable surface area, because the frogs can not only climb on them as ledges on the background, they can go in them, and instead of drift wood on the viv floor the frog can hop on, or kinda hide under the edge: the frog has a log it can climb on, craw through, or hide where the plants butt up to the cork tube.

My newest vivs aren't very well planted right now, but there is lot's of leaf litter in there, and what looks like hills are actually cork tubes with sphagnum packed over them, and since the vivs aren't grown in you look at em and think "oh gosh that's to barren", but you drop some fruit flies in there and frog start coming outta the woodwork (literally)  

...Compliments the leaf litter (which also helps to offset the current lack of plants, and you can lean some against the hardscape elements to create even more hiding places), and it will only get better as the tank grows in. Cork like drift wood attracts springtails, and isopods... especially in shaded or dark spots, giving them a substrate to live, breed, and feed... and their gonna find their way into those tubes, and the frogs will be waiting for them. So then add in the leaf litter, and then the plants, and you should be able to support a really good population of microfauna that the frogs hopefully can't exhaust once established.

Most of these tanks don't have backgrounds in them yet, but I'm going to build drop in backgrounds on really really thin pieces of foam core board, then hold them in place with thin magnets or some 5min quick setting epoxy that the frogs won't be able to come into contact with (probably magnets though), and that way I can drop my backgrounds in even with frogs already living in the tank.


----------



## Christopherrobin

Andys orchids is having a 25% off sale ends tonight!!!!!


----------



## Pubfiction

I think we should have a whole forum dedicated to this. That way the deal is in the title and people can discuss the specific deal. This is how most forums do it successfully. A thread will get very long and convoluted.


----------



## Dendro Dave

Pubfiction said:


> I think we should have a whole forum dedicated to this. That way the deal is in the title and people can discuss the specific deal. This is how most forums do it successfully. A thread will get very long and convoluted.


That's my thinking too, but this forum has always been very conservative about even adding new stickies or new sections (Massive list of plant suppliers created In response to common question about where to get plants never made sticky status to my knowledge)... except for when they separated out mantella and other animals into another section. (Which maybe it was just coincidence, but that seemed to almost kill discussion on those topics.) ..I'm not saying I think that would happen here. I think this is a bit different, and they did add in a a sponsor's section like planted tank has, so maybe they are more open to that stuff...

Anyways, yes I agree!!!


----------



## BlueRidge

Adirondack Chinchillas said:


> Have you seen any deals on cork flats. I am in need of a bunch of that.
> 
> Jessica


Theres a guy on Facebook, Pat Kline, works at Lehigh valley Zoo. He posted in the Poison Dart Froggers Facebook page that he has cork flats and cork rounds for $5 each plus shipping. Decent sizes too.


----------



## Christopherrobin

Drsfosterandsmith are haveing a sale on current satellite plus pro leds, the 36-48 is normally 240.00 on sale for 195.00. The 15% and 10% off codes don't work on it. Ends in two weeks!!!


----------



## Dendro Dave

Christopherrobin said:


> Drsfosterandsmith are haveing a sale on current satellite plus pro leds, the 36-48 is normally 240.00 on sale for 195.00. The 15% and 10% off codes don't work on it. Ends in two weeks!!!


Ya that's tempting, but with all the new tanks I have to light I stuck with the the cheaper optibright +, finnex 24/7's from Dr fosters, a few beamswork and fluval ramp timers, and the vivagrow 24/7 knock offs.... but I really really want one of those PROs some day 

...But then again by the time I'm ready to spend that much on one light, something better will probably be out. At least I hope this trend for cheaper lights with automated dusk/dawn continues.


----------



## DerpyDartFrog

This isn't technically a deal (though they are currently having a sale), but its definitely a great place to get ASI Aquarium Silicone.

ASI Aquarium Sealant, BLACK, 10.2 oz


----------



## Christopherrobin

Drsfosterandsmith are haveing a 20%off sale, plants, filters, lights, other stuff, ends june 16th.


----------



## roundfrog

CalWest tropicals is having a 20% off sale!
End of Spring Sale! 

June 16-30th

20% off:

*Cork- Flat and Tubes
*Square Wood Baskets
*Coco Fiber Hanging Baskets and Hexagon Pots
*All Wire Baskets and Wire Hangers (not value pks)
*Clear Slotted Pots 
*Cymbidium Pots - 4" & 6"
*Plastic Vanda Baskets - Green and Black
*Hardwood Slat Mounts
Orchid supplies, orchid potting mixes, spaghnum moss, neem oil, humidity trays and more
take note_ they have CORK included. don't see that very often.


----------



## Frogsarefun

Dendro Dave said:


> Ok if the mods have no problem with this, and it's in the best section...
> 
> I thought it would be nice to have a thread (that maybe becomes a sticky one day), where we and/or vendors can post their discount codes, special offers, sales, email offers.... anything that can save us money on vivarium animals, supplies or related things.
> 
> Rules...
> No vendor feedback
> Not to be used to sell your personal items (But vendors are free to post deals, and please link to classified ad if you have one as a vendor). We have classifieds for that
> 
> And please...
> Post links to the codes and not just the codes if possible.
> Please include when it expires if possible
> And any other common sense measures...
> 
> Begin!!!


Seems like a deal sticky would be the way to go, bet it would get a lot of hits!


----------



## nevertoomany

Blooms and Branches is having a 24hr sale right now on wood.

Sandblasted Ghostwood (California Driftwood), 10-12"


----------



## Ebowww

*Petco 15$ off (No Minimum) + Free Shipping*

Hi All,

Just wanted to send this along and share the wealth. The codes below (stacking is allowed) gets you 15$ off with no minimum as well as free shipping. I just ordered 4 items for 14$ and 6$ shipping and got it all free:

rd15nmp3t

freeship


Believe it ends Monday 11:59pm PST

EDIT: If this isn't allowed, my bad, please delete (it's not a referral code, slickdeals post)


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

Dr.'s Foster and Smith have Exo Terra Monsoons on sale!! Good price!!
Reptile Habitat Humidity Control: Exo Terra® Monsoon RS400 Rainfall System at Drs. Foster and Smith


----------



## DragonSpirit1185

*Beginners you're going to need a temperature gun*

I use a temperature gun very similar to this a temperature gun is a must-have for dart frog enthusiasts. 
It's only $12 shipped

Nubee 8380 Temperature Gun Non-contact Infrared Thermometer w/ Laser Sight (Range: -50 to +380 C / -26 to +716) FU.S. FDA/FCC/CE/ROHS Approved – NeweggFlash.com


No this is not a sales ad and I have no stakes in Newegg just trying to pass on some savings to the beginners

Sent from my Samsung GALAXY Note4 using Tapatalk


----------



## carola1155

Don't know why I didn't do this before... but this thread is now a "sticky" so it doesn't get buried again. We are going to try to keep all "deals" threads/posts consolidated here going forward.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## DragonSpirit1185

I posted it for beginners yet some might not find it here. No reason why it can't be in 2 places at once. Oh well


----------



## mudbug

Sorry, I don't find this thread very useful. I would rather someone post a current sale event as a separate thread with beginning and expiration dates 
rather than have to read through a lot of posts for sales that have already expired to find current sales.


----------



## Dendro Dave

carola1155 said:


> Don't know why I didn't do this before... but this thread is now a "sticky" so it doesn't get buried again. We are going to try to keep all "deals" threads/posts consolidated here going forward.
> 
> Thanks everyone!


Sticky status!!! ...Ye haw!!! 

...Now how about that huge plant vendor list I've been harping on you guys for years to make a sticky


----------



## Dendro Dave

mudbug said:


> Sorry, I don't find this thread very useful. I would rather someone post a current sale event as a separate thread with beginning and expiration dates
> rather than have to read through a lot of posts for sales that have already expired to find current sales.


I was doing that, and a discussion would start, then a new deal would appear.. and I'd post it in the discussion, but then I was afraid people wouldn't see it and I started new threads, and then we had several going at once and yet more deals came and went... I thought it was kinda a mess so that's why I started this thread finally, but to each their own. 

One thing though, in a thread like this you can just typically skip to the last page or two of the thread to find the the most recent/relevant deals.

I'd recommend signing up for drfosters newsletter, as well as petsolutions.com and petmountain.com and ofcourse petco/petsmart and always nice to check in with the forum sponsors and our other trusted vendors from time to time.

Signing up for alerts from retailmenot, promopro, ebates and other coupon/code sites for the pet stores they cover is good too.

Really you do those few things and you'll probably catch most of the deals that will get posted here... So for anyone not wanting to scroll through the thread that's an option.

I also like that I only have to find one thread even if I have to scroll through a lot of post to find the deal or vendor I'm sooking for. Like I think someone posted ASI black silicone... The sale might be over but If I forget the vendor (which I already have) then I know where to look for the info.


----------



## mudbug

Dendro Dave said:


> I also like that I only have to find one thread even if I have to scroll through a lot of post to find the deal or vendor I'm sooking for. Like I think someone posted ASI black silicone... The sale might be over but If I forget the vendor (which I already have) then I know where to look for the info.


Hmmm, I guess I hadn't thought of it that way. I know I've had to scroll through a bunch of threads to find a mention of a vendor who had a certain product for which I was looking. I started keeping a list of products that I use and which vendors carry them. Unfortunately those products are seldom on sale when I need them. 

Sorry, I didn't mean to imply that this thread was not useful. I guess my point was that it wasn't in a format that was helpful to me (and possibly others). 

If this thread helps out anyone in any way it's worth the effort. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Dendro Dave

mudbug said:


> Hmmm, I guess I hadn't thought of it that way. I know I've had to scroll through a bunch of threads to find a mention of a vendor who had a certain product for which I was looking. I started keeping a list of products that I use and which vendors carry them. Unfortunately those products are seldom on sale when I need them.
> 
> Sorry, I didn't mean to imply that this thread was not useful. I guess my point was that it wasn't in a format that was helpful to me (and possibly others).
> 
> If this thread helps out anyone in any way it's worth the effort. Keep up the good work.


It's all good man: both formats have their advantages and disadvantages... I certainly didn't take it personal.

LoL, I can certainly relate to the stuff you wanting not being on sale when you want it, have the money and actually think to buy it.

The list is a smart idea. I kinda go about it in a more holistic way, and just the amount of time I've been around and spent hunting for things I need and stumbling on things I didn't know I needed has helped me avoid the need for a list myself, but then I also use the forum as kinda an extension of my own brain. 

Actually I guess I do kinda have some lists like the plant seller post I did, the FX threads that list ideas and places to get the related products and/or list related threads. Then I can find my own threads/posts later if needed and make sure I'm subscribed to other threads that might prove useful someday even if I don't comment on them and/or have a use for the info at that moment.

Personally whether we do a sticky, ultimate thread on substrates, special fx, bug culturing etc..etc... or individual threads doesn't usually matter so much to me. I'd like to just see more people take an extra moment to link to other related threads, or cross link their own related or semi related threads so that one leads to another, then another and interested parties (who may not have the greatest "search fu") can save some time having to guess at the search terms that will lead them to what they want, and just get busy falling down the rabbit hole of useful thread after useful thread... and maybe finding, using or contributing to ideas they normally would have missed or not gotten involved in had they not sort of stumbled onto the journey that finally got them to a point where they would.

I think that's one of the benefits of a forum, and an advantage that this medium has over facebook or other social media that we don't make enough use of. Nor do I see many people on facebook linking back to a forum where someone can get a more in depth discussion. Ultimately both avenues I think should lead back to each other, which will make both more useful and enjoyable to everyone.


----------



## KP3

If you plan on going to a reptile show in the near future... Josh's Frogs is selling Exo Terra's at low prices.... plus free Shipping!

Exclusive Low Prices on Exo Terra Glass Terrariums! - Josh's Frogs How-To Guides for Reptiles & Amphibians

I'm going to be stocking up at the NARBC in Tinley Park


----------



## Alter Ego Trip

KP3 said:


> If you plan on going to a reptile show in the near future... Josh's Frogs is selling Exo Terra's at low prices.... plus free Shipping!
> 
> Exclusive Low Prices on Exo Terra Glass Terrariums! - Josh's Frogs How-To Guides for Reptiles & Amphibians
> 
> I'm going to be stocking up at the NARBC in Tinley Park


Just an FYI, the Exos must be picked up in person at the expo. They certainly do not qualify for free shipping.


----------



## JPP

Alter Ego Trip said:


> Just an FYI, the Exos must be picked up in person at the expo. They certainly do not qualify for free shipping.


I believe the "free shipping" thing was meant to be a joke, meaning its free because you pick it up yourself. After all, he did say he was stocking up at NARBC...


----------



## Hawkeye59

JPP said:


> I believe the "free shipping" thing was meant to be a joke, meaning its free because you pick it up yourself. After all, he did say he was stocking up at NARBC...


It's free shipping because of Josh's frog brings it to the show with all their other stuff. So you don't have to pay to get it shipped from were they are to your home. I did this for two exo's I got from our last show. Saved a bunch.


----------



## JPP

Hawkeye59 said:


> It's free shipping because of Josh's frog brings it to the show with all their other stuff. So you don't have to pay to get it shipped from were they are to your home. I did this for two exo's I got from our last show. Saved a bunch.


I'm well aware of how it works, lol. I did the same thing at Repticon. Again, I was just stating that I took KP3's "free shipping" comment to be humor/a joke, that's all.


----------



## mrmagic048

Good idea!. 

Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## amcgee2842

Wish you were coming to a Houston show would pick up the 36x36x18


----------



## bkm

Petco online has a sale on exo-terra terrariums. In particular, the 24x18x24 is a smoking deal at $104.99. Currently shipping comes out as free, it ships via freight carrier so they require contact info to set up delivery. I have no experience with buying from them online for terrariums. I almost wonder if it is a pricing error, as the next smaller size down is more expensive and the next size up is considerably more expensive. 

http://www.petco.com/shop/en/petcostore/product/exo-terra-med-tall-terrarium-24x18x24


----------



## Frogsarefun

bkm said:


> Petco online has a sale on exo-terra terrariums. In particular, the 24x18x24 is a smoking deal at $104.99. Currently shipping comes out as free, it ships via freight carrier so they require contact info to set up delivery. I have no experience with buying from them online for terrariums. I almost wonder if it is a pricing error, as the next smaller size down is more expensive and the next size up is considerably more expensive.
> 
> Exo-Terra Glass Terrarium, 24" L X 18" W X 24" H | Petco Store


I purchased my two 36/18/36 exo Terra's from Petco they were $250 and free shipping.
They also reduced price by 20% (off sale price), if you sign up for emails from them.


----------



## rpping

We ordered one of the 24x18x24 Exo's this morning. Great price! Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## lj916

On a short note but Petsmart has an Exo Terra 36x18x18 for $110, marked down from $219!]


----------



## Pubfiction

Very short notice but I see bulk reef supply has $100 off there already competitive price for a 6 stage RO/DI system. If you do not already have one this will save you buying distilled or RO/DI water for your misters from elsewhere. After I bought one I also noticed I don't mind using RO/DI water for a lot of other uses. If you don't see it at $230 you missed the deal. 

BRS 6 Stage Universal Water Saver Plus Chloramines RO/DI System - 150GPD - Bulk Reef Supply


----------



## viper69

Deal is gone. 

Where does one typically install such a system?


----------



## Pubfiction

It is most convenient for installation to install near a water source and drain. I put mine near a utility sink in the basement. It is also a decent sized system so you probably don't want it in any part of the home that you care about aesthetics in. The BRS system comes with installation parts to put it almost anywhere. Little plumbing fittings to adapt it to sinks, drains, faucets, puncture copper tubing etc....

Some people install them in vanities under sinks. 

You can also purchase parts to install a drinking water faucet. I have mine plumbed to go into the icemaker for the freezer that way I don't have to buy those expensive filters they sell that are specific to the fridge. I also use the water from it to water plants especially sensitive orchids, put in the Keurig, and to rinse off stuff I don't want to leave water marks on. 

When I was running out to buy water I didn't do most of that, it was too much of a pain refilling the 5 gallon jugs and lugging them around.


----------



## eros

Just saying petco now price match petco.com so before u buy something look for it on petco.com and chances are its at least 35 percent off


----------



## bsr8129

Petsmart has 36x18x18 for 131 plus 10% off if you pick up.in store. Even cheaper than Josh's frogs pick up at a show.


----------



## Jjl

Petco's Dollar per Gallon sale is on, for anyone who needs a new tank or two...


----------



## StuartTheBrave

*Great deal on lighting!*

I recently discovered an amazing deal for lighting I wanted to share. A local frogger told me about an ebay seller called "topdogseller". They sell aquarium lights for really cheap and great quality. I just recieve my 48'' LED light unit that is thin and made of metal. Only cost me $25 and there was free shipping. I have it across the top of a shelf on my frog rack and it lights up all of my tanks on the shelf really well. 

hope this helps


----------



## KozmoZ28

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## ninjazx777

Doctors foster and Smith has 25% off all reptile supplies including exo-terra 
the code is scales25. 
I'm not sure how much longer it's going to work though


----------



## ninjazx777

Foster and Smith has 20% off today only code newyr20
Pet Supplies | Dog & Cat Supplies, Pet Meds | DrsFosterSmith.com Pet Products


----------



## JoeKitz

ninjazx777 said:


> Foster and Smith has 20% off today only code newyr20
> Pet Supplies | Dog & Cat Supplies, Pet Meds | DrsFosterSmith.com Pet Products


Thanks! Used this code to stock up on Repashy.


----------



## rhino43grr

PetSmart has the wider Exo Terra terrariums on sale right now through Sept. 3. 

36x18x18 for $170 
36x18x12 for $146 
24x18x12 for $156 

I noticed they had a lot of their own store brand front-opening 40-gallon tanks, so I suspect they might be trying to phase out the wide Exo Terras and push their own brand instead.


----------



## Pubfiction

https://slickdeals.net/f/14122862-k...ome-no-hub-required-kp303-27-99?src=frontpage

3 plug smart outlet that isnt a Chinese cheaper model, I am using some kasa plugs with good results.
You can also power fans with the USB ports if you have the right fans connectors.


----------



## Pubfiction

The Kasa smart outlets are back on sale. 
Lowest price ever on the 6 outlet at $45
Other models are also on sale. 









Amazon.com: Kasa Smart Plug Power Strip HS300, Surge Protector with 6 Individually Controlled Smart Outlets and 3 USB Ports, Works with Alexa & Google Home, No Hub Required , White : Electronics


Amazon.com: Kasa Smart Plug Power Strip HS300, Surge Protector with 6 Individually Controlled Smart Outlets and 3 USB Ports, Works with Alexa & Google Home, No Hub Required , White : Electronics



www.amazon.com


----------



## fishingguy12345

Pubfiction said:


> The Kasa smart outlets are back on sale.
> Lowest price ever on the 6 outlet at $45
> Other models are also on sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Kasa Smart Plug Power Strip HS300, Surge Protector with 6 Individually Controlled Smart Outlets and 3 USB Ports, Works with Alexa & Google Home, No Hub Required , White : Electronics
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Kasa Smart Plug Power Strip HS300, Surge Protector with 6 Individually Controlled Smart Outlets and 3 USB Ports, Works with Alexa & Google Home, No Hub Required , White : Electronics
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com


I love my Kasa smart strip. Highly recommended


----------

